# Indoor Hydroponic Grape Questions



## MattParkman (Jul 25, 2014)

I am wondering about the growing of hydroponically growing grapes. 
Does anyone know any resources? I'm trying to find out:
Vegetative vs. flowering states...
The effect of light schedule optimization during indoor grape growing...
Different varitals and how they respond differently...
Non seasonal growing...
and The lack of winterization and various temperature variances.

Can grapes be grown indoors and not be winterized, what would the outcome be?

Maybe it's a crazy idea


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Go to a marijuana
growing store and ask questions.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 26, 2014)

I imagine the problems you will have is the length of the grape roots. nutrient searching by grapes will make roots over eight ft long. Next will be the simulation of fall winter spring. although I have read the wine grapes in the tropics respond to pruning after grape harvest and at this point start growing again and developing a new crop. the next would be space one plant will require a trellis at least 6 ft high and eight ft of lateral space for growth. if less I doubt if you would get more than one cluster of grapes per plant.


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.thegrapevinemagazine.net/stories/2014-may/hydroponic.php


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

